

Study: The impact of an ad campaign on purchasing more bottled water. by Nielsen - vivekmgeorge
http://www.nielsen.com/us/en/insights/news/2014/the-drink-up-campaign-made-a-measurable-difference.html

======
vivekmgeorge
I thought this was an interesting piece. Does anyone have any thoughts? I
would love to see an ad campaign influencing people to use less bottled water
:)

------
mhuerster
Nalgene should do it! (Maybe already has?)

